# What does pro staff mean by 60X Custom Strings



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks for your point of view as a manufacturer.


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

Great products, great folks to deal with. I'll promote them without having to be on their pro staff...LOL


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Pretty much correct. If one is there, polite, helpful, good appearance...Yep, makings of being sponsored.


----------



## Archshooter00 (Jul 3, 2015)

great post


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

There is a big difference in PROfessional Staff and PROmotional staff.

Professional will be a great archer. (hopefully helpful and respected)

Promotional should be someone well liked, helpful, and respected, not necessarily a great shot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Good article. 

However, the title "pro staff" was and is diluted by the actions of manufacturers. They offer a 10% discount on product and require the archer to display company logos. It has long been understood that if you "let" someone tag themselves as "Pro Staff" then they'll spend more money on your merchandise which includes hats, "shooter" shirts and archery product. It seems to be human nature.

For some reason we like people to think we are "bigger" than we actually are. It does in fact help to present ones self as being confident and knowledgeable. You have to "sell yourself" to get a job, promotion or a significant other. Being modest and reserved rarely earns salary increases! I learned this way too late in life.

The real problem is that many folks think that having "Pro Staff" on their shirt means something to those of us that spend a lot of time in archery and to many people it does! VERY often if not most of the time someone with "Pro Staff" on their shirt is doing nothing more than trying to impress others. What these guys don't realize is that most of us think that "Pro Staff" now means "not a strong competitor", "brown noser" or "I'm full of BS". I frequently mediocre local shooters complaining about not being "helped" or sponsored.......they are clueless.

People will work and/or pay to be part of a "team". So why not sell "Staff Shooter" shirts for $80 to any and everyone? People buy product with corporate logos on it all the time. Labels mean something to people. A purse with an "XYZ" logo can be worth $500 while the same purse with an "ABC" logo is only worth a $100. However, if "XYZ" floods the market with marginal quality product the value goes down.

The term "Pro Staff" has been seriously devalued across the board.

By the way, some time back I paid full price for a set of 60X strings and cables and they did great. Brad may just be making the best "value" in the highly competitive string business! 60X stuff is very good. I highly recommend 60x strings and cables....... I do not have nor do I want a "60X Pro Staff" shirt and I will not buy one even at a 50% discount! :mg:


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

Me and ^^^^^this guy are about on the same page.....


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

A friend of mine calls the whole shop shooter, staff shooter, pro staffer process "chasing the shirt". I think that is a pretty good description.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

On the other hand I see people wearing Nascar caps and shirts simply to let people know they are a fan, with a number to disignate their favorite driver. Never thought of a golfer wearing a cap that shows his favorite gear as trying to lead people to think they were a pro, or even a top golfer. Guess old age has a way of not getting upset to the point of having to belittle or ridicule those who wear an emblem or shirt showing their favorite manufacture or brand of accessories, nor in my opinion, does being a staff shooter for your favorite manufacturer do anything except show your relationship with that manufacturer, local shop, etc. Really to me it's nice to see all the nice promotional shooter shirts, caps, and staff shooter emblems. Lets all try and do whatever we can to promote our organizations, events, sponsors, manufacturers, shops, and archery in general.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I agree Dr. D. When I go to an ASA event, there is vibrant colors everywhere. I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## marksman269 (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with Dr. D also. I have been wearing John Deere stuff all my life but have only just recently purchased JD tractor but mow my lawn with an International Low Boy. Am I a hypocrite? I raised 5 kids in the world of archery and 3d tournament's, all 7 of us (wife included) compete and we are all fair shooters but not "pros". In my eye's a "pro" shooter should be making a fair amount of money shooting, archery would be more like a job than a hobby. My whole family are on several "pro shooting staffs" otherwise we would not be able to enjoy this sport/hobby. My whole reason for sending in staff applications is to get the discount and promote the products that I believe work the best on all 11 bows in my house. Without the sponsorships we would not be competing,... I'll gladly wear their shirts and hats. We've used many archery products from many different manufacturers, some aren't worth the money we pay for it and some work great. What works great goes on all of our bows. Besides, if you've ever been to any state or national archery tournaments you'd know that it is just one big "gawk fest". Every shooter is looking at everyone's equipment,... "who's using what", especially if someone is a better shot than you,... you want to know what equipment he/she's using. Great for the manufacturers! Think about it,... Are you looking at their shirts or at their equipment?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Dr. D and Marksman,
I have a PSE cap and a Stan cap that I wear all the time. I have LAS stickers on my archery pieces/parts cabinet. I had and wore Martin shirts and hats when I shot for them. I gladly and with detailed knowledge promote the products that I believe in just as I promote and support the local shops that I believe deserve it. 

However, I know a lot of people that put great emphasis on getting a "Staff" shirt or having a logo on a shirt. To wear a "Staff" shirt means more or at least as much to them as archery itself does. That's all fine and dandy. I know a lot about how "it" works. I honestly don't care if someone is wearing "Pro Staff" shirt or not. I know it _may not_ mean anything more than they may be getting 10% off MSRP. 

I don't mean to be judgmental or to come off as being arrogant. But anyone that has been in archery any time knows that the vast majority of people that are "pro staff" shooters are "promotional staff" shooters and NOT "Professional Staff" shooters. Most anyone can be a "promotional staff" shooter for most companies. I fully understand why companies have a LOT of promotional staff shooters. Businesses make money directly from promotional staff shooters. 

You guys know that a lot of newbie archers and most all of those outside of archery do not understand what "Pro Staff" means. I think that is why many people like representing themselves as being "Pro staff". I frequently see very inexperienced archers "representing" and getting respect or attention for no other reason than they bought a staff shirt.

Wearing a shirt or hat with product logos is nothing like wearing a shirt that says "XYZ Pro Staff". When I wear a Steelers hat no one thinks I am a Steelers player. Wearing a "XYZ Pro Staff" shirt can be misleading and is often meant to be.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Field Staff is a word not used enough, IMO.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Field Staff is a word not used enough, IMO.


Exactly!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## boner (Jan 9, 2008)

I know guys that go both ways, (not in the Obama way.) Some want you to think they have a bunch of sponsors. Some are like me, I knew I had to have a collared shirt, I like hoyt bows, so I said man that shirt looks good fits good and is comfortable. Just shoot, who cares.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

yes I agree with that


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have no sponsors either but I do wear my hoyt shirts because hoyt does make a nice easy to wear shirt even when I shoot an ok bow or my hoyt bow, when I trap shoot I may wear a hoyt shirt too ? this sponsor thing is really over done and sponsorship`s are kinda out of hand too ?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I think shooter shirts are vulgar.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Nothing wrong with shooter shirts but it can dilute the brand. If you ever watch nascar, drag racing, bass fishing, etc those guys are decked out head to toe as well.


----------

